# Transparente Kreis



## Mahene2 (16. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich möchte für einen Preloader einen Kreis erstellen der sich dreht und von Sichtbar in unsichtbar verläuft. Das drehen usw. ist kein Problem, nur das erstellen des Kreises schon.
So in der Art sollte er aussehen http://images.recen-design.de/preloader.png, wie mache ich so einen Verlauf?


----------



## akrite (16. Juli 2009)

...ist eigentlich Flash und google bietet mit dem ersten Link folgendes Tutorial !


----------



## smileyml (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mahene2,

willkommen im Forum. Ich denke ich habe eine Lösung:
1. Den Ring mit z.B. Pfaden erstellen.
2. Ebenenstil->Verlaufsüberlagerung
3. Art->Winkel (mit der Gradeinstellung kannst du die Startposition bestimmen)
4. Verlauf derart ändern das er nicht am Ende erst in Schwarz ausläuft, sondern entsprechend eher (dadurch kannst du Start und Ende voneinander entfernen)

Bei mir entsprach das Ergebnis dann deinem Link 

Grüße Marco


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Juli 2009)

Du kannst beim Verlaufswerkzeug erstens einen Verlauf von einer Farbe (z.B. Rot) nach transparent machen, vielleicht kennst du das sogar schon. Wenn du jetzt keinen linearen oder radialen Verlauf, sondern einen Winkelverlauf machst, dann hast du genau diesen Effekt.
Kann man alles in den Werkzeugoptionen einstellen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mahene2 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich habe es zwar hinbekommen, aber irgendwie laufen die nicht so richtig rund, die wackeln ein wenig. 
http://images.recen-design.de/test.swf
Kann man das irgendwie noch weg machen, in dem man die Kreise und den Verlauf mit Flash erstellt oder so? Denn die Schriftarten in Flash sind immer extrem scharf.


----------



## Mahene2 (21. Juli 2009)

Und? Was meint Ihr, geht das oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich finde das wackeln sogar gut. Immer die perfekten Sachen sind auf die Dauer auch nicht das Wahre.


Alex


----------

